
How to reach your ideal body weight fast? - pinoyathletics
https://pinoyathletics.info/how-to-reach-your-ideal-body-weight-fast/
======
orionblastar
It was so hard for me to lose wieght that I literally starved myself cut down
meals to one or two a day with smaller portions.

~~~
pinoyathletics
I guess it can depend on your body type which unfortunately usually genetic.
This is why its not good that fat people are stereotyped as lazy. When it can
often be genetically pre-determined.

